

Man in the Machine Argues Being an Asshole Was the Least of Steve Jobs's Flaws - zw123456
http://www.thestranger.com/film/feature/2015/09/02/22794491/hatchet-jobs

======
nickpsecurity
Recommend anyone interested in this to watch Pirates of Silicon Valley. It's
the only Jobs movie I recall Wozniak endorsing as accurate on overall events
and personalities. Should be disturbing to Jobs fans given his portrayal:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG4DvM0wxdk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG4DvM0wxdk)

Interesting part is that both Jobs and Gates were effectively psychopaths in
action. In the movie, Jobs learned how to make people want what he made where
Bill focused on making people need him. Interesting distinction. What do rest
of you think about how accurate that was?

